# My first Baby endlers!



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

While I was looking into My shrimp tank today and seeing that there were baby shrimps visible with Ny magnifying glass... I saw something else! 
Looks like My female endler(who is living in My shrimp tank) must have had babies overnight! I only see two but maybe she might have more.... I was shocked because I didnt think she was even near ready to have babies yet! Shes still young and wasnt really fat or anything yet... 
Heres one of the babies, apologies for the bad pic but its so small and hard to focus with a phone camera ...








After that I see her chase the baby, i guess she was hungry but she didnt get him... Then she ate one of my shrimp babies  i put her in a breeding trap in the tank for now lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee.. what a cutie!! <3


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks! 
The two babies found each other and are now swimming together


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it common for them to only have 2 babies? Im wondering how long to keep momma fish in the breeding trap


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

you know what guppy in my country before you can find thousands of wild type endlers in creeks and canals. they have colorful tail but the body are grays. also gouramis, assasin snails, apple snail, some wild shrimps and plecos. I wish I can go back and take a picture of them.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

that would be so nice to see!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

im not sure if this is the same for all live bearers, but i had a platy that gave birth to a fry when she got scared - months after she had her 'big' brood of 18 fry.. yes, I had given away 16 fry that survived, then momma had another, then i replanted the tank a month later, she had another, and again 1 more time. 

maybe she will give birth when the eggs are fully developed? or she might have eaten them already?

either way congrats on your baby endlers!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm sure there was a few more which may have been eaten. Eventually she'll start pumping more than you can handle lol. 

Congrats on the fry though!


----------

